# Why is my bird doing this?



## nickylowe40 (Apr 13, 2009)

I have a male - we think, patagonian conure. When we had him we where told he was around 8. Well he he started to regergutate (SP) then eat it!! He is really making me feel sick, other than this, he seems happy, is eating and drinking well. Any advice would be great xx


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi, When you say he brings up his food is it when he sits next to you? or in his cage?

Never seen one before i had a look on googled what a nice little bird ..


----------



## nickylowe40 (Apr 13, 2009)

well, he was sitting next to my partner, who was a sleep, but he has also done it in his cage.

Yes they are lovely birds, vey cheeky, he thinks hes a rotty :w00t:


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

well i had parrot and other birds before and when they did this to me i thought it ment he was trying to feed me, as he think you or your partner is HIS partner if you know what i mean.. i think its just a bird thing really...mybe some of the guys on here will be better to tell you more..

Love to see piccys of your bird..


----------



## nickylowe40 (Apr 13, 2009)

i thought the same, but just wanted to make sure.



here he is dancing lol


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

nickylowe40 said:


> i thought the same, but just wanted to make sure.
> 
> 
> 
> here he is dancing lol


aww lovely bird..

thank you for posting ..


----------



## nickylowe40 (Apr 13, 2009)

no probs, we think hes lovely too



this is my daughters budgie max, when we got him, he was quite aggresive, but he now sits on us quite happily.



and my 2 hahns macaws eating their banana.

my aviator picture is Jazz my baby grey


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

When birds regurgitate food for you it is because they love you and want to offer you food from their mouth.
It is the biggest compliment a bird can pay you as disgusting as it sounds lol.
Fred our african grey is always bringing food up for me lol.


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

My friends Ekkie does it too, in fact he does it most of her visitors lol.

I was round there the other day, he was trying to rub himself on me  and kept bringing up his food and swalling it again whilst sitting on my lap Ewew! lol.


----------



## nickylowe40 (Apr 13, 2009)

its not the nicest of things to watch lol, but he only does it for my partner and my sister in aw. Considering i bought him for me, i'm not impressed lol


----------



## Melysia (Feb 9, 2009)

nickylowe40 said:


> I have a male - we think, patagonian conure. When we had him we where told he was around 8. Well he he started to regergutate (SP) then eat it!! He is really making me feel sick, other than this, he seems happy, is eating and drinking well. Any advice would be great xx


Hi I read this yesterday and this morning my Balders did it! Really weird that....He didn't eat it just regurge then shook his head flicking seed all over the place (eww) Not very nice! He has eaten since but he's seemed a little tired and withdrawn all day Think it's a bad birdy day.) Hopefully he'll perk up tomorrow. Never done it before???


----------



## blue (May 20, 2009)

hiya i have a budgie and last night he was cleaning himself on top if the cage and he then started flying in to the door and chair then he started reolling around clutching his tail as if having a fit... it lasted about a minute. hes fine now. what happened? hes about seven years old now


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

blue said:


> hiya i have a budgie and last night he was cleaning himself on top if the cage and he then started flying in to the door and chair then he started reolling around clutching his tail as if having a fit... it lasted about a minute. hes fine now. what happened? hes about seven years old now


Blue, welcome to the forum, you really should start a new thread as this will get lost with this one.

How is your budgie today? It sounds like he might have hurt himself when flying into the door? Could something has spooked him to fly around like that, I assume that isn't his normal behaviour?


----------

